# Barn Cam is up!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Got the barn cam up again on Marestare  :leap: 
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

Feel free to watch the girls. I have to manually switch it from Cam to cam until I get a new quad processor.

Once the girls get closer to kidding I will move the girls to their own stalls like usual.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:stars: I love kidding cams!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love to see your little cutties!! :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Whenever I see you post something, I end up on your site admiring your stock. I know I'll probably never be able to afford one, but I LOVE your girls and boys. Black Pearl, Summer Breeze, Cream Puff, Rock Candy, Revelation, Melody, Zenyetta, Warpaint, ,. . . alright, just all of them haha!
I can't wait to see what you get from the girls


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah! I love barn cams!! They are adorable


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oooo exciting! I've been marestaring lately...missed a mare last night by just a few minutes! But it was fun watching that baby take it's first steps. 

...your goats were looking very cozy earlier this evening.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww can't wait! I was wondering when you'd have the cam going! I loved watching the kiddings last year, my kids really loved it too!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

That is SO COOL!!!
we ran180 feet of underground conduit last weekend, pulled the electrical and camera wiring, just need to finish wiring from inside the house and install the camera. The clock is ticking on the hubby to get this finished! I'll be so excited when I can watch my girls (crossing my fingers that this project gets completed this weekend.)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, I only just set it up because the cost is sort of prohibitive unless people are chipping in for the streaming service. Thankfully I did get some people to help with the cost so I have it up just in time for Tina who is due Feb 3rd. I'm getting excited!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

yay! I think Tina is my favorite :greengrin: 

Run, the link in your siggy is still the old one :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I hate dealing with how to change my sig, once I feel up to figuring it out again I will change it.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to see it, but the only internet here is my Android phone 
They were laying fiber optic cables this fall so hopefully not long. I definitely love marestare. I'm gonna try watching from my phone though. Hope my reception is good enough.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Android can pull up cams.  I use my phone to watch my cam when I'm away from home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Great cam! I love watching your goats haha they are so much fun. I wish I had the bandwidth to do something like this, but cant get broadband where I live. I've been thinking of getting satellite... has anyone tried something like this with satellite?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Some people can stream with Hughes net satellite.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My goodness there are soo many to watch I don't know which one to look at. :help:


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Did the camera move?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have several cams in the barn I switch between


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Where are the goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay!!! I hope to watch many more births this year! I loved seeing Kiowa kid :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

During the day they stay outside unless it's raining.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

I think one is in labor?!????


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh wait... Haha nevermind  ?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Cam On the senior does tonight, Tina is on 140 today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! she is BIG!


----------



## MutantAtoms (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know marestare did other animals...that's great! I used it when my mare was bred and managed to record the event! I even got a call from a nice lady that said..."did you know you have a baby?" Also...very glad that you can use the android to watch...thanks for the heads up!


----------

